# What do you wear to the beach?



## alexstin (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice and Wavy's comment in another thread made me think.  I wear a tankini top and board shorts.


----------



## chellero (Feb 7, 2008)

I wear a one piece because my body isn't bikini ready.


----------



## shalom (Feb 7, 2008)

chellero said:


> *I wear a one piece because my body isn't bikini ready.[/*quote]
> 
> 
> And Bermuda shorts.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 7, 2008)

Good thread, Alexstin.

I wear a one piece bathing suit.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 7, 2008)

*IF and WHEN*   I do go to the beach, I will be dressed in a very pretty 'Cover-up' over a one piece suit or tankini. I especially love the colorful 'hip wraps', I have dozens of them. 

I'm not one to go into the water. It's not clean. So I prefer to sit someplace out of the sun with a big sun bonnet, sunglasses and look 'pretty'.  :reddancer:

FYI: The sand is good for the feet; it exfoliates naturally.


----------



## dlewis (Feb 7, 2008)

I wear a one piece.  The thought of me wearing a two piece embarrasses my daughter.


----------



## caligirl2385 (Feb 7, 2008)

i wear a two piece


----------



## mrselle (Feb 7, 2008)

Before the baby I had a nice bikini, now I wear tankinis.  I have one in torqouise and another one with black bottoms and a print top.  Even though I can't swim I love the water.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 7, 2008)

mrselle said:


> Before the baby I had a nice bikini, now I wear tankinis. I have one in torqouise and another one with black bottoms and a print top. Even though I can't swim I love the water.


I prefer tankinis, mrselle.  To me, they're quite _'suitable'._


----------



## ONEBLESSEDRN (Feb 8, 2008)

I wear a tankini.


----------



## septemberbaby (Feb 8, 2008)

ONEBLESSEDRN said:


> I wear a tankini.


 
Me too! I always wear a halter tankini top.


----------



## motherx2esq (Feb 8, 2008)

I wear a two piece.  Bikini top and boy shorts


----------



## cheetarah1980 (Feb 8, 2008)

I wear a two piece and try not to eat at least 12 hours before heading to the beach


----------



## msa (Dec 11, 2008)

The only time I wear a bathing suit is if I'm going in my pool at home and no one else is there aside from family.

At the beach/hotels I wear a dress.


----------



## btrflyrose (Dec 11, 2008)

cheetarah1980 said:


> I wear a two piece and try not to eat at least 12 hours before heading to the beach


 

lol


I wear a 2-piece too.


----------



## Blossssom (Dec 11, 2008)

A habit!


----------



## Blossssom (Dec 11, 2008)

msa said:


> The only time I wear a bathing suit is if I'm going in my pool at home and no one else is there aside from family.
> 
> At the beach/hotels I wear a dress.



A dress?  To the beach/pool?  What for?  Stockings too?  



dlewis said:


> I wear a one piece.  The thought of me wearing a two piece embarrasses my daughter.



How about embarassing God?  



caligirl2385 said:


> i wear a two piece



Sure is a lot of FLESH being exposed 

What cut bottom?  Brazillian?


----------



## msa (Dec 11, 2008)

Blossssom said:


> *A dress?  To the beach/pool?  What for?  Stockings too?
> *



I don't feel comfortable exposing my body like that. Bathing suits, even one piece's, just show way too much for me. I don't even wear tank tops unless I'm in the house our it's a million degrees outside.

I wear a maxi dress, usually with spaghetti straps. I also wear a cover up for my arms...but that's because I have lupus and I am photosensitive.


----------



## Blossssom (Dec 11, 2008)

msa said:


> I don't feel comfortable exposing my body like that. Bathing suits, even one piece's, just show way too much for me. I don't even wear tank tops unless I'm in the house our it's a million degrees outside.
> 
> I wear a maxi dress, usually with spaghetti straps. I also wear a cover up for my arms...but that's because I have lupus and I am photosensitive.



So you don't get in the water?


----------



## msa (Dec 11, 2008)

Blossssom said:


> So you don't get in the water?



Nope. Ocean water in Los Angeles is gross and I have sensitive skin. I've literally gotten rashes/fungi that required prescription medication from being in the ocean.

I get in my own pool. Every once in a while I'll get in a hotel pool...but that's rare. I just don't trust them.


----------



## Blossssom (Dec 11, 2008)

msa said:


> Nope. Ocean water in Los Angeles is gross and I have sensitive skin. I've literally gotten rashes/fungi that required prescription medication from being in the ocean.
> 
> I get in my own pool. Every once in a while I'll get in a hotel pool...but that's rare. I just don't trust them.



So what do you wear in the pool?

The only ocean I'm getting in is the one at the Ritz-Carlton-Maui!

That's IT!


----------



## msa (Dec 11, 2008)

Blossssom said:


> So what do you wear in the pool?
> 
> The only ocean I'm getting in is the one at the Ritz-Carlton-Maui!
> 
> That's IT!



At home, a one piece with shorts over it.

Hotels...a one piece with shorts and a shirt over it.

I've been to the RitzCarlton Maui and it was really beautiful. I actually did get in the ocean there and it was nice.


----------



## rayness (Dec 11, 2008)

When I was smaller and would swim 5 mornings a week I would wear a one piece.  Every so often I would wear a two piece.  Most of the time a one piece because for actually swimming it was way more comfortable. 

Now I will wear a tankini with boy cut bottoms.  When I went to Jamaica I did wear a one piece because we had our own private pool and I wanted to swim in the ocean.  But as soon as I got out of the water I wore a cover-up.


----------



## Blossssom (Dec 12, 2008)

msa said:


> At home, a one piece with shorts over it.
> 
> Hotels...a one piece with shorts and a shirt over it.
> 
> I've been to the RitzCarlton Maui and it was really beautiful. I actually did get in the ocean there and it was nice.



I'm going back next year!  I'll convince Tarzan!  LOL!



rayness said:


> When I was smaller and would swim 5 mornings a week I would wear a one piece.  Every so often I would wear a two piece.  Most of the time a one piece because for actually swimming it was way more comfortable.
> 
> Now I will wear a tankini with boy cut bottoms.  When I went to Jamaica I did wear a one piece because we had our own private pool and I wanted to swim in the ocean.  But as soon as I got out of the water I wore a cover-up.



If you  had your own pool, you should have just jumped in RAW!


----------



## Divine_Order (Dec 12, 2008)

Two piece....no cover up...yeah, I'm bold with it


----------



## Blossssom (Dec 12, 2008)

Divine_Order said:


> Two piece....no cover up...yeah, I'm bold with it



Sinful!


----------



## discobiscuits (Dec 13, 2008)

*

This:







or



This:





*


----------



## missykeyana (Dec 17, 2008)

^I understand and appreciate the modesty, but  it's not for me.


I've worn two pieces in the past, but now I'm trying to be more modest. Last time I went swimming I wore a swimdress.  I also own a tankini and plan to wear shorts over that.

I'm trying to hit the sweet spot in between covering up my goodies and being cool and comfortable.


----------



## the_sweetest_berry (Dec 18, 2008)

I wear a tankini top with boy short bottoms.  I really don't think it shows much but my pastor saw me wearing it at the water park once and he looked a little embarrassed.


----------



## Austro-Afrikana (Dec 30, 2008)

I like to cover up but still look stylish. Too much skin is a no no


----------



## FlowerHair (Dec 30, 2008)

motherx2esq said:


> I wear a two piece.  Bikini top and boy shorts



Me too 
I love those shorts...they cover up what needs to be covered up


----------



## Ramya (Dec 30, 2008)

A tankini top and skirt bottom. Most of the time my stomach is covered but when it gets wet it shrinks erplexed

Last year's







The top is too short so I'm going to try and find something a little longer this year. I can't wear a one-piece because it will never fit.


----------



## mango387 (Dec 30, 2008)

Two piece BABY! 
(Bikini top and the swim shorts)
Like I told my ex "I may dress conservatively year-round, but I don't do sackcloth and ashes at the beach!"


----------



## frankie (Dec 30, 2008)

I wear a bikini.  I might wear a one piece if I'll be riding jet skis. 

Did I miss something...is there something wrong with wearing a bikini?

ETA: I just realized where I'm 'at.'  Never mind the question.


----------



## aribell (Dec 30, 2008)

That suit is cute! (love the cowboy hat, btw )



alabama said:


> A tankini top and skirt bottom. Most of the time my stomach is covered but when it gets wet it shrinks erplexed
> 
> Last year's
> 
> ...


----------



## aribell (Dec 30, 2008)

**double post**


----------



## cupcakes (Jan 5, 2009)

bikini top and boy shorts


----------



## chicacanella (Jan 5, 2009)

*If it is just you and your husband, I don't see anything wrong with being "scantily clad" and wearing a bikini. I'm just thinking of a secluded beach front vacation home where the pool is not in anyone's view.*

*But if I am going to be on the beach, then I really wouldn't want anyone else gawking at my "goodies" so I would wear a swimsuit with the little skirt thingy.*


----------



## TheseStankyLegs (Jan 5, 2009)

Wait.. I usually don't stop in this board, but is there something wrong with a Christian wearing a bathing suit? A Bikini?


----------



## msa (Jan 6, 2009)

BonitaMorena. said:


> Wait.. I usually don't stop in this board, but is there something wrong with a Christian wearing a bathing suit? A Bikini?




Some would say that we need to be modest in our clothing every day, not just on the beach. So that would mean no super tight, short, or revealing clothing. I feel that dressing a certain way can inspire lustful thoughts which is a sin for me (because I'm encouraging it through dress) and a sin for my brother (lust of the eyes, flesh, impure thoughts). As with anything else, I don't want to be the reason for my brother's sin. I'm sure someone can and will come in with the scriptures to back it up.

I don't wear one pieces or bikini's because I don't want to offend anybody and I really don't think anyone should be subjected to my stretch marks and rolls. It's just embarrassing for me. And, swimsuits are just like panties/bras to me and I definitely don't wear those outside. The type of fabric doesn't make it ok all of a sudden, IMO.


----------



## TheseStankyLegs (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks for answering the question.


----------



## melodies815 (Jan 23, 2009)

Great thread!!!

We went to Turks and Caicos last summer and I wore a Skirtini.  www.landsend.com has some of the BEST beach shopping I have ever found, and they have EXCELLENT customer service...and their stuff FITS as long as you stay true to your size.  The first day I wore a beach dress over the skirtini, but it was just too doggone hot for all that.  I felt odd in the suit at first, but it covered everything, and I was probaby the most fully dressed swimmer out there!  lol

I did get a lot of compliments from wives and moms, though...which meant a lot to me, considering the fact that I saw a couple of women who just showed entirely too much flesh.  They looked beautiful...but it was too much..for me, for the little boys who I noticed staring and for the other women who (with me) were subtly rolling their eyes.

...which brings me to this thought: thank you to every woman who gets it...who understands that less is more and that men do appreciate having something to wonder about.  We don't have to wear a burkini (sp?) to the beach, but modesty is a very good thing.  My hubby liked my suit.

GREAT THREAD!!!

cj


----------

